#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Какого рода слово "ваджра" в русском языке?

## К. Дордже

и как склонять?

----------

Аньезка (14.12.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> и как склонять?


Если в руках, то ваджра. Если у мужчины, то ваджр  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (13.12.2012), Сергей Хос (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

Ваджра - женского рода.

----------

Марина В (13.12.2012), Юй Кан (13.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

у мужчины тоже может быть ваджра. и склоняться тоже будет как существительное женского рода. то и другое допустимо, но слово "ваджр" при этом употребляется реже. тут главное не делать как в свежем переводе агрима, когда заканчивается на А, а склоняется в мужском роде.

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ваджра - женского рода.


А ваджр - мужского  :Smilie: .

----------

Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В русском, если что, таки есть существительные мужского рода на -а.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012), Чиффа (16.12.2012)

----------


## Aion

> А ваджр - мужского .


Разумеется. Но вопрос был: *Какого рода слово "ваджра" в русском языке?*

----------

Кузьмич (14.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

скажем так, есть двойная норма употребления данного конкретного заимствованного слова, потому что вот таким образом оно устоялось в языке в процессе заимствования. альтернативные варианты (в лице, например, этого самого мужского рода у слова ваджра) могут формально не нарушать никаких правил, но, однако же, режут глаз. поэтому употреблять их нежелательно по соображениям заботы о душевном комфорте читателя.

----------


## Alex

Заимствованные слова, как правило, получают грамматический род так, как если бы это были русские слова. Например, "карма" в санскрите мужского рода, а в русском — женского. Или греческие слова "схема", "травма", "сперма" в греческом среднего рода, а в русском — женского. А греческие "халвас" и "кафес" (мужского рода) в русском стали "халвой" (женского рода) и "кофе" (да, среднего рода, и нечего умничать).

----------

Bob (14.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Разумеется. Но вопрос был: *Какого рода слово "ваджра" в русском языке?*


Женского. )))))

----------

Alex (14.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> В русском, если что, таки есть существительные *мужского* рода на -а.


И одно из них -- *мужчина*. : )

----------

Aion (13.12.2012), Аньезка (14.12.2012), Марина В (13.12.2012), Пема Дролкар (17.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

на данный момент русскоязычная терминология не устоялась полностью, поэтому достаточно много терминов допускает вариации. так, можно писать йогини/дакини, а можно йогиня/дакиня. при этом первое выглядит академичнее, но не склоняется. в написании мантр не существует единой политики относительно придыхания - его либо записывают как Х, либо вообще никак не записывают. то же относится к некоторым терминам, поэтому, например, в достаточно старых книгах можно встретить слово "бодисаттва" без буквы Х. относительно анусвары (назализации слога) тоже не всё однозначно; либо её транслитерируют по умолчанию как М, либо по правилам фонетики преобразуют в ту согласную, которая реально на её месте получается. отсюда возникают вариации типа сансара-самсара. они могут различаться по частотности употребления, но данном историческом этапе и то, и другое в общем допустимо.

----------

Alex (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> на данный момент русскоязычная терминология не устоялась полностью, поэтому достаточно много терминов допускает вариации. так, можно писать йогини/дакини, а можно йогиня/дакиня. при этом первое выглядит академичнее, но не склоняется. в написании мантр не существует единой политики относительно придыхания - его либо записывают как Х, либо вообще никак не записывают. то же относится к некоторым терминам, поэтому, например, в достаточно старых книгах можно встретить слово "бодисаттва" без буквы Х. относительно анусвары (назализации слога) тоже не всё однозначно; либо её транслитерируют по умолчанию как М, либо по правилам фонетики преобразуют в ту согласную, которая реально на её месте получается. отсюда возникают вариации типа сансара-самсара. они могут различаться по частотности употребления, но данном историческом этапе и то, и другое в общем допустимо.


Зависит всё от позиции переводчика.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Например, "карма" в санскрите мужского рода, а в русском — женского.


Насколько знаю (благодаря Монье-Вильямсу), _карма_ -- использующаяся в сочетаниях усечённая форма слова _карман_: сущ-ного ср. (при кратком втором _а_) или мужск. (при долгом финальном _а_) рода.

----------

Alex (14.12.2012), Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

карман - это тот, кто действует. а карма (вариант: кармана) - это само действие.

(но если ещё в какой-нибудь падежной форме, то не вдруг-то и разберёшься, кто там где)

----------


## Юй Кан

*कर्मन्*(H1) 
कर्मन् [p= 258,2] [L=45268]	n. (आ m.  L. ) , ( √कृ  Un2.  iv , 144), act , action , performance , business  RV.  AV.  S3Br.  MBh.  &c 
 [L=45269]	 office , special duty , occupation , obligation (frequently ifc. , the first member of the compound being either the person who performs the action [e.g. वणिक्-क्°] or the person or thing for or towards whom the action is performed [e.g. राज-क्° , पशु-क्°] or a specification of the action [e.g. शौर्य-क्° , प्रीति-क्°])  S3Br.  Mn.  Bhartr2.  &c 
 [L=45270]	 any religious act or rite (as sacrifice , oblation  &c  , esp. as originating in the hope of future recompense and as opposed to speculative religion or knowledge of spirit)  RV.  AV.  VS.  Ragh.  &c 
 [L=45271]	 work , labour , activity (as opposed to rest , प्रशान्ति)  Hit.  RPra1t.  &c 
 [L=45272]	 physicking , medical attendance  Car. 
 [L=45273]	 action consisting in motion (as the third among the seven categories of the न्याय philosophy ; of these motions there are five , viz. उत्-क्षेपण , अव-क्षेपण , आ-कुञ्चन , प्रसारण , and गमन , qq. vv.)  Bha1sha1p.  Tarkas.

----------

Alex (14.12.2012), Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

да. это вот оно, когда оно кармана. вы недосчитали одну А  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> да. это вот оно, когда оно кармана. вы недосчитали одну А


Да, для мужск. пропустил окончание.
Но род-то у _карман_ -- средний?
И _карма_ -- именно в компаундах.

----------

Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

я попыталась разобраться, что там какого рода, и сломала мозг. они же ещё в разных падежах будут иметь разное количество букв а, буква н может пропасть... в общем, смысл всё равно постигается не по словарю, а по контексту

----------

Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> я попыталась разобраться, что там какого рода, и сломала мозг. они же ещё в разных падежах будут иметь разное количество букв а, буква н может пропасть... в общем, смысл всё равно постигается не по словарю, а по контексту


О смыслах или падежах у меня вообще речи не было, ибо очень многие слова в санскрите действительно контекстозависимы...
А рода -- вот:  
 कर्मन् [p= 258,2] [L=45268] *n.* (आ *m.* L. )

----------

Марина В (13.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

ну дык а санскритское слово в полевых условиях вообще редко имеет тот вид, который оно имеет в словаре. а иногда ещё произвольным образом меняет род в пределах одной гатхи без существенного изменения смысла.

а вообще, я бы рекомендовала употреблять для всякой терминологии Кочергину, а не МВ. МВ не ориентирован на буддистов с их феней, а ориентирован на индуистов, со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Юй Кан

> ну дык а санскритское слово в полевых условиях вообще редко имеет тот вид, который оно имеет в словаре. а иногда ещё произвольным образом меняет род в пределах одной гатхи без существенного изменения смысла.


Мы про конкретный _карман_ или -- вообще: пожаловаться на санскрит? : )
И есть ведь ещё и санскрит гибридный... %)
Хотите словарь гибридного, онлайновый?

----------


## До

> Хотите словарь гибридного, онлайновый?


Хотим. Дайте пожалуйста ссылку.

----------


## Nara

я общаюсь примерно с полудюжиной разных словарей, гибридный словарь у меня тоже есть. как показала практика, и этого периодически оказывается недостаточно для работы с реальным текстом.
а конкретный карман может в зависимости от контекста быть божественным атрибутом или чьей-нибудь грамматической формой.

----------


## Юй Кан

http://doc.thanhsiang.org/Online_Dic...ry/index1.html
С ещё одной благодарностью Vladimiir'у, поделившемуся ссылкой со мной.

----------

Aion (14.12.2012), Bob (14.12.2012), До (14.12.2012), Марина В (14.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

это очень условный онлайн  :Smilie:  хотите целиком пдф? у него вполне приличное оглавление, по удобству эксплуатации принципиально не отличается

----------

Aion (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012), Юй Кан (14.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> это очень условный онлайн  хотите целиком пдф? у него вполне приличное оглавление, по удобству эксплуатации принципиально не отличается


Да не, спасиб, нормальный онлайн. : ) Тем паче, что сам им пользуюсь крайне редко, ведь Инет -- бо-о-ольшой и в особо тяжких случаях почти всегда можно сыскать то, что нужно, в виде _вариантов_ перевода не то что слова, а даже падежной формы или компаунда...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> это очень условный онлайн  хотите целиком пдф? у него вполне приличное оглавление, по удобству эксплуатации принципиально не отличается


Хотим.

----------


## Nara

http://narod.ru/disk/64480610001.0a9...onary.pdf.html

Разбирайте.

----------

Aion (14.12.2012), Денис Евгеньев (14.12.2012), Топпер- (14.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2012)

----------


## К. Дордже

Спасибо всем за ответы.
Я так понимаю, что основной момент, который не позволяет склонять "ваджра" как существительное мужского рода, это эстетическое восприятие.
Мне тоже режет глаз, но по сути...

----------


## Юй Кан

Кроме того, женск. род этого сущ-ного в русском (в т.ч. и форма -- _ваджра_, а не _ваджр_) намного более распространён и, по сути, устоялся лучше : ), чем род. мужской. Можно проверить Гуголом. (С чего, полагаю, и нужно было вообще начинать, задавшись таким вопросом.)
Но если есть неодолимое желание выглядеть оригинальным и нестандартным, то форма _ваджр_ (в им. падеже ед. ч.) или _ваджра_, склоняемая в мужск. роде,  -- самое то! : )

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012), Нико (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кроме того, женск. род этого сущ-ного в русском (в т.ч. и форма -- _ваджра_, а не _ваджр_) намного более распространён и, по сути, устоялся лучше : ), чем род. мужской. Можно проверить Гуголом. (С чего, полагаю, и нужно было вообще начинать, задавшись таким вопросом.)
> Но если есть неодолимое желание выглядеть оригинальным и нестандартным, то форма _ваджр_ (в им. падеже ед. ч.) или _ваджра_, склоняемая в мужск. роде,  -- самое то! : )


На санскрите то "ваджра", "она моя". )))) А ваджр -- это новодел какой-то, который действительно имеет коннотацию с МПЧ.

----------


## К. Дордже

да мне не нужно для этого сравнивать выдачи Гугла, мне и так известно, что использование женского рода преобладает.
меня больше интересует "академическая" сторона вопроса. Ну и есть прикладные моменты, когда склонение этого слова как существительного ж.р. смущает.
А если использовать м.р., то режет глаз. Вот и задал вопрос на форуме, чтобы выслушать мнения.

----------

Нико (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> да мне не нужно для этого сравнивать выдачи Гугла, мне и так известно, что использование женского рода преобладает.
> меня больше интересует "академическая" сторона вопроса. Ну и есть прикладные моменты, когда склонение этого слова как существительного ж.р. смущает.
> А если использовать м.р., то режет глаз. Вот и задал вопрос на форуме, чтобы выслушать мнения.


Академическая сторона вопроса -- это ваджрА.

----------


## К. Дордже

Приходится усложнять конструкции, дабы избежать коннотаций и, как тут говорила Nara, заботиться о душевном комфорте читателя.
Хотя порой коннотации вполне уместны  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Приходится усложнять конструкции, дабы избежать коннотаций и, как тут говорила Nara, заботиться о душевном комфорте читателя.
> Хотя порой коннотации вполне уместны


Я уже говорила, кажется, что это "на усмотрение переводчика". Можно вместо "ваджры" и "шестопёр" употребить... Как уже было..... Хотя, согласитесь, это немного смешно. ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

Но для таких случаев есть ведь практически идеальный вариант: давать слово не калькой, а переводом, сопроводив/сопровождая этот перевод калькой в скобках или -- сноской/примечанием, при первом его упоминании.
К примеру, так: "громовый скипетр (_ваджра_)".

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Но для таких случаев есть ведь практически идеальный вариант: дать слово не калькой, а переводом, сопроводив/сопровождая этот перевод калькой в скобках или -- сноской, при первом его упоминании.
> К примеру, так: "громовый скипетр (_ваджра_)".


Ну вот, уже до "громового скипетра" докатилися. ))) А вместо "дигуга" -- "круглый резак".

----------


## К. Дордже

Мы уже и про "перун" вспоминали ))

----------


## К. Дордже

> Ну вот, уже до "громового скипетра" докатилися. ))) А вместо "дигуга" -- "круглый резак".


Кажется, в переводах чаще появляется "кривой нож", чем "дигуг"

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот, уже до "громового скипетра" докатилися. ))) А вместо "дигуга" -- "круглый резак".


Май, ну заглядывайте же в санскр.-англ. словари, чтоб не писать явной фкусовой ерунды? %) Или хотя бы спрашивайте, почему именно так...

*vajra* 
-- m. n. `" the hard or mighty one "' , a *thunderbolt* (esp. that of Indra , said to have been formed out of the bones of the R2ishi Dadhi1ca or Dadhi1ci [q.v.] , and shaped like a circular discus , or in later times regarded as having the form of two transverse bolts crossing each other thus x ; sometimes also applied to similar weapons used by various gods or superhuman beings , or to any mythical weapon destructive of spells or charms , also to %{manyu} , `" wrath "' RV. or [with %{apAm}] to a jet of water AV. &c. &c. ; also applied to a thunderbolt in general or to the lightning evolved from the centrifugal energy of the circular thñthunderbolt of Indra when launched at a foe ; in Northern Buddhist countries it is shaped like a dumb-bell and called Dorje ; see MWB. 201 ; 322 &c.) RV. &c. &c. 
-- a *diamond* (thought to be as hard as the thunderbolt or of the same substance with it) , ShadvBr. Mn. MBh. &c.
Так что можно и "алмазный скипетр"... : ) Сам обычно в таких случаях даю примечание.

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кажется, в переводах чаще появляется "кривой нож", чем "дигуг"


Смотря в чьих переводах. Да, "кривой нож" -- допустимо. Но "дигуг" есть "дигуг", так же, как "кхатванга" -- есть "кхатванга". ))))

----------


## Нико

> Май, ну заглядывайте же в санскр.-англ. словари, чтоб не писать явной фкусовой ерунды? %) Или хотя бы спрашивайте, почему именно так...
> 
> *vajra* 
> -- m. n. `" the hard or mighty one "' , a *thunderbolt* (esp. that of Indra , said to have been formed out of the bones of the R2ishi Dadhi1ca or Dadhi1ci [q.v.] , and shaped like a circular discus , or in later times regarded as having the form of two transverse bolts crossing each other thus x ; sometimes also applied to similar weapons used by various gods or superhuman beings , or to any mythical weapon destructive of spells or charms , also to %{manyu} , `" wrath "' RV. or [with %{apAm}] to a jet of water AV. &c. &c. ; also applied to a thunderbolt in general or to the lightning evolved from the centrifugal energy of the circular thñthunderbolt of Indra when launched at a foe ; in Northern Buddhist countries it is shaped like a dumb-bell and called Dorje ; see MWB. 201 ; 322 &c.) RV. &c. &c. 
> -- a *diamond* (thought to be as hard as the thunderbolt or of the same substance with it) , ShadvBr. Mn. MBh. &c.
> Так что можно и "алмазный скипетр"... : ) Сам обычно в таких случаях даю примечание.


Во-первых, "ваджра" -- это всё-таки не "алмаз". Хотя и сравнивают по "твёрдости". Во-вторых, зачем такие слова в принципе переводить? Можно, конечно.... Потому я и сказала, что "на вкус и цвет товарищей нет".

----------


## Юй Кан

Да не про голый чей-то вкус разговор... %) А про смысл/суть.
Остальное есть в статье, спорить с которой -- дело именно вкуса, о котором,  повторюсь, речи нет. : )

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

И если заботишься о читателе, для которого, может быть, такие слова -- лес тёмный, то нужно их пояснять/растолковывать, а не давать втупую калькой. Вот. : )

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И если заботишься о читателе, для которого, может быть, такие слова -- лес тёмный, то нужно их пояснять/растолковывать, а не давать втупую калькой. Вот. : )


Тёмного леса в этом плане не может быть для того, кто осведомлён о тантре и получал посвящение. А так.... можно и детям в детском саду про это ликбез устроить. ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> На санскрите то "ваджра", "она моя". )))) А ваджр -- это новодел какой-то, который действительно имеет коннотацию с МПЧ.


Заодно: санскр. _vajra_ (опять см. статью) -- "он/оно", хоть моё, хоть чьё. : )

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## К. Дордже

Не думаю. что стоит переводить слово "ваджра", а то потом не остановиться будет. Будем переводить все термины, а примечания будут занимать большую часть изданий.

----------

Нико (14.12.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не думаю. что стоит переводить слово "ваджра", а то потом не остановиться будет. Будем переводить все термины, а примечания будут занимать большую часть изданий.


Тогда крутитесь, как хотите: между "местами ж.р. для _ваджра_ режет глаз" и устоявшимся ж.р. %)

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Заодно: санскр. _vajra_ (опять см. статью) -- "он/оно", хоть моё, хоть чьё. : )


Ваше)))). Хотя у меня на среднем пальце правой руки тоже есть. )))))

----------


## К. Дордже

Можно ввести поясняющее данный аспект использования слово в квадратных скобках, а слово "ваджра" сделать прилагательным "ваджрный/ая", только надо разобраться и получить комментарии от сведущих людей... в общем крутиться, да ))

----------


## Нико

> Можно ввести поясняющее данный аспект использования слово в квадратных скобках, а слово "ваджра" сделать прилагательным "ваджрный/ая", только надо разобраться и получить комментарии от сведущих людей... в общем крутиться, да ))


Мне было бы интересно тут почитать исчерпывающий комментарий к этому термину. ))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ваше)))). Хотя у меня на среднем пальце правой руки тоже есть. )))))


У Вас -- не санскр., а самопальный: ж.р. : ))

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> У Вас -- не санскр., а самопальный: ж.р. : ))


Нет, как раз метод. ))))

----------


## К. Дордже

комментарии не к термину, а к его использованию в контексте. Если получу что-то заслуживающее внимания, то напишу. Вместе с контекстом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, как раз метод. ))))


На ср. пальце правой руки и -- именно метода, не метод? %)

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На ср. пальце правой руки и -- именно метода, не метод? %)


И то, и другое. )))))

----------


## Юй Кан

> И то, и другое. )))))


А всё почему так сразу? Потому как -- ЖЕНЩИНА! %)

----------


## Нико

> А всё почему так сразу? Потому как -- ЖЕНЩИНА! %)


А женщинам метод не положен????

----------


## Юй Кан

> А женщинам метод не положен????


Соль одной притчи: "Чего хочет женщина? Женщина хочет, чтоб всё было так, как *она хочет*!"

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Соль одной притчи: "Чего хочет женщина? Женщина хочет, чтоб всё было так, как *она хочет*!"


Но не всегда получается((((((((.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но не всегда получается((((((((.


Об этом и рассказано в "Сказке о рыбаке и рыбке". %)

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Об этом и рассказано в "Сказке о рыбаке и рыбке". %)


О "разбитом корыте, что ли"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> О "разбитом корыте, что ли"?


Или -- "о золотой рыбке". : )

----------


## Нико

> Или -- "о золотой рыбке". : )


Поясните?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поясните?


Сказку-то эту хорошо помните? А то начну со ссылки на текст! : )

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сказку-то эту хорошо помните? А то начну со ссылки на текст! : )


Золотая рыбка какое отношение ко мне имеет?

----------


## Юй Кан

Май, сказка ведь не про рыбку, а про...
Ладно, оставим, а то ещё обидетесь.

----------


## Нико

> Май, сказка ведь не про рыбку, а про...
> Ладно, оставим, а то ещё обидетесь.


Обижалки все уже пройдены. )

----------

Марина В (14.12.2012), Юй Кан (14.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Тут с родом могут быть самые неожиданный затыки. Например, когда слово ваджр(а) используется в качестве эвфемизма для обозначения органа (то есть когда имеется в виду именно этот самый thunderbolt). Тогда ставить в женском роде ну как-то уж совсем не катит ))))
И тогда надо бы говорить "ваджр".
Но с другой стороны, "папа" склоняется так же как "мама", а род мужской. Вот и разберись поди.

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.12.2012), К. Дордже (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.12.2012)

----------


## Nara

хм. а вас не угнетает слово "лотос" в симметричном значении, что оно мужского рода?

потом, для обозначения ваджрного органа можно с равным успехом употреблять слово "драгоценность". так где-то даже понятнее и однозначнее, особенно если у описываемого субъекта ещё и в руках какая-нибудь ваджра присутствует.

----------

Гьямцо (17.12.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Лотос - однозначно угнетает  :Smilie: ))))))))))))

----------

Сергей Хос (16.12.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> хм. а вас не угнетает слово "лотос" в симметричном значении, что оно мужского рода?
> 
> потом, для обозначения ваджрного органа можно с равным успехом употреблять слово "драгоценность". так где-то даже понятнее и однозначнее, особенно если у описываемого субъекта ещё и в руках какая-нибудь ваджра присутствует.


О как! Драгоценность! ))))))))

----------


## Кунсанг

> О как! Драгоценность! ))))))))


Ну конечно драгоценность!

----------

Кузьмич (16.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну конечно драгоценность!


Присущая только мужчинам.... хмммм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Присущая только мужчинам.... хмммм.


В практике садханы пол сам себе выбираешь )))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> хм. а вас не угнетает слово "лотос" в симметричном значении, что оно мужского рода?


тут как раз все в порядке, потому как "падма"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Германн

В русском просторечии есть слово для мужского аспекта (его существенной части), имеющее женский род. Не очевидно, что женский род термина "ваджра" может вызвать дискомфорт у постороннего читателя. Тантристу, имхо, по определению должно быть всё равно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> тут как раз все в порядке, потому как "падма"


"Падма" -- "он"?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я уже говорила, кажется, что это "на усмотрение переводчика". Можно вместо "ваджры" и "шестопёр" употребить... Как уже было..... Хотя, согласитесь, это немного смешно. ))))


Бывает и восьмипер, и четырехпер, и, наверно, шестнадцатипер :Smilie: 

А вообще - товарищи шикарные переводчики, с каких это пор суть слова опирается на род - особенно в данном случае. Ваджра - это такая символическая штучка - бесполая, думаю. Хотя олицетворяет собой метод, в отличие от колокольчика - который слово мужского рода, но подразумевает мудрость. 

Уж любой переводчик знает - что в разных языках то же слово может быть любого рода и при этом обозначать противоположный пол, а уж наш средний гендер вообще для многих языков - нонсенс.

Может - к сути вернемся? А дальше уж мы многие к "ваджрЕ" привыкли - такие переводческие красоты нам когда-то и недоступны были :Smilie:  Учителя говоря "ваджра-ваджра", ну, мы так и повторяем.

----------

К. Дордже (17.12.2012), Нико (17.12.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Учителя говоря "ваджра-ваджра", ну, мы так и повторяем.


И это правильно. )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я только хочу добвать, что слово с таким сложным смыслом, обозначающее символ - вообще надо заимствовать из языка в той форме, в которой оно там существует. Надо еще вообще моск сломать, чтоб вообще понять как следует значение этого слова.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В русском просторечии есть слово для мужского аспекта (его существенной части), имеющее женский род. Не очевидно, что женский род термина "ваджра" может вызвать дискомфорт у постороннего читателя. Тантристу, имхо, по определению должно быть всё равно.


Ну раз всё равно, предлагаю переводить еврейским словом זין

----------


## Alex

Тогда уж פּאָץ

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ох уж мне эти названия мужских и женских аспектов существенных частей  :Smilie:  Знали б вы как они в итальянском жаргоне называются - ухохотались бы насмерть. Там весь кулинарный раздел.

Кстати, совсем недавно узнала, что слово "ваджр" такое имеется - с конкретным небуддийским смыслом :Smilie:

----------

